# Re: Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter - A Space Opera Novel by Kevis Hendrickson



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, everyone.

My name is Kevis Hendrickson. I am the author of 2 books (The Legend of Witch Bane and Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Hunter) with several more on the way. Since joining Kindle Boards I have met a lot of interesting people and enjoyed the conversations we've had. I figured starting this thread will serve to reintroduce myself to the other members on this board.

I live in sunny Miami, Florida and enjoy reading, writing, listening to Heavy Metal Music, going to the movies, playing video games, watching football, and having a good drink (preferably a cold beer). I have a really wild and unfettered imagination that likes to get the best of me at times. But it gives me a really interesting (and sometimes macabre) sense of humor and feeds my stories with wonderful and unexpected sights and sounds.

Although I have been writing stories all of my life, I have spent many years attempting to be published the traditional route. Although I am quite sure that one or more of my books will eventually be published by one of the major NY publishing houses, I have taken great joy in being able to share my stories with the world via the route of POD publishing.

I am a fan of all genres, but primarily write fantasy and science fiction. My first book The Legend of Witch Bane, which was published in paperback in January of 2008 and then on Kindle 3 months ago, has gone on to sell almost 400 books. Readers have had nothing but praises to sing about The Legend of Witch Bane and I feel very honored to touch so many lives with my writing.

An interesting fact about me is that most of my stories feature women as the main characters. I love telling stories about women and find that they tend to create some of the most compelling characters for my books. It is interesting to see how the women in my books are tested and come up with unique ways of solving their problems as opposed to how the men in my stories resolve their issues.

About a month ago I published a science fiction adventure novel called Rogue Hunter. I have been working on this novel for quite some time and it holds a very special place in my heart especially since it is the first in a series of books featuring a female bounty hunter named Zyra Zanr who stole my heart from the very first day she walked onto the page of one of my spiral notebooks.

I invite everyone to take a look at my books and see if they are the kind of tales you enjoy reading. If you have any questions you can always contact me via PM or a simple post and I will respond. I want to thank everyone on KindleBoards for making this such a wonderful site for authors and non-authors alike. I hope those of you who decide to give my books a try enjoy the wonderful adventures I've cooked up for you!

Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter)

The cover's still being worked on by the illustrator. I'll get it up as soon as it's done. Sorry!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Kevis for the opportunity to know you better.  I do have your two books, but they are down on my list of TBR, promise they will get read soon.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Anju.

I'm sure you'll get to the books when you can. I hope you enjoy them. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks interesting!! Thanks for sharing!

Rachel


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My pleasure.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to thank the Kindle Board members who took the time out of their busy schedules to write a review for The Legend of Witch Bane. When we authors put our works on display to be shared with the public, we never know exactly how they will be received. I cherish the opinions of my readers, even the naysayers, and value each and every single point of view. But of course, like any other author, I am moved when my book touches someone's life. I cannot thank you all enough.

Cheers!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're looking for a fun, action-packed read, you might want to check out my new sci-fi novel Rogue Hunter. It's currently available for only 99 cents. I invite you all to download your free sample and see if this book is for you. Thanks everyone and enjoy!

Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter)

(Don't worry, folks. I'll get that book cover up soon.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking good, Kevis - you now wha I mean.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Ed. You're the man.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Who you callin' "the man."  

Miss Chatty


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I stand corrected!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Who you callin' "the man."
> 
> Miss Chatty


lol


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For those of you looking for a bargain read I am currently offering both of my books on discount:

My YA fantasy novel, The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga), is available for 80 cents.

If you're looking for an action-packed science fiction novel, then check out my new book Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) currently on sale for 99 cents.

Download your free samples today and enjoy!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Kevis,
I started _The Legend of Witch Bane_ last night and it was really hard to put it down.
I've also looked at some of your other YA recommendations. The sample for the Persephane Pendrake book is pretty long and definitely pulls the reader into the story. I think I will be purchasing that one shortly.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kevis - I have to apologize - I went to get these two books and I already have them and have not read them.  NEXT on the list!  I am reading a short one now.  They both really look good, don't know how they got buried in my 12+ pages of home.

I should read Witches first? then Rogue? or does it even matter?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Andra said:


> Kevis,
> I started _The Legend of Witch Bane_ last night and it was really hard to put it down.
> I've also looked at some of your other YA recommendations. The sample for the Persephane Pendrake book is pretty long and definitely pulls the reader into the story. I think I will be purchasing that one shortly.


Andra,

I am really glad to hear that you are enjoying _The Legend of Witch Bane_. It really is the kind of story that just sucks you in. I'm a fan of stories that fully "immerse you into that other world". I would like to think that my story is of that pedigree. But if I am allowed to say it, I think most readers simply adore the kids in Witch Bane and find themselves wanting to protect them from the incredible dangers they face. I think this is where the line between fantasy and reality is blurred in my book. The end result, in my humble opinion, is a book that is darn near irresistable. Thanks for joining me on this adventure and please let me know how it goes.

As for Lady Ellen's _Persephane Pendrake and the Cimaruta_, you're going to be blown away when you read it!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Kevis - I have to apologize - I went to get these two books and I already have them and have not read them. NEXT on the list! I am reading a short one now. They both really look good, don't know how they got buried in my 12+ pages of home.
> 
> I should read Witches first? then Rogue? or does it even matter?


Anju,

Hmm....That is a puzzle if there ever was one. Personally I think it comes down to whatever mood you're in. If you're thirsty for a blazingly fast-paced, rock'em sock'em insanely good space adventure a la Flash Gordon or Buck Rogers, then you should read Rogue Hunter. But if you are in the mood for an incredibly emotional and epic fantasy story, then by all means start with The Legend of Witch Bane. If you still can't decide, I think you should flip a coin. Ultimately, it really doesn't matter which book you read first. Personally, I'm just happy you're going to give my books a try. I have a feeling you're going to enjoy them both immensely!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I am proud to officially announce the publication of my second novel Rogue Hunter. Although Rogue Hunter has been available for purchase for a few weeks, I have done my best to avoid talking about it until I got my book cover completed. Well, as promised, here it is! If a tall, gorgeous blonde in tight leather and lingerie doesn't get you excited about my book, then maybe I should mention that there's some hot action waiting for you in this sizzling page-turner. (Get your mind out of the gutter! ) Anyway, I hope you guys decide to check it out. Rogue Hunter has officially arrived and yours truly is happy to present it to you!!!





(Yes, that double take was indeed necessary!) Download your sample of Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) today and prepare to be blown away!!!

1 day book sale: 99 cents! (or at least until Amazon catches their mistake!!!)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Kevis, I just purchased the Legend of witch Bane and I am looking forward to reading it. It's now on my TBR list. My list isn't as long as some others so I will be reading it soon. 

Thanks for the great price, also can you tell me how many pages this book is? Just curious, Thanks again can't wait to read your book.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Koolmnbv,

Thanks for purchasing Witch Bane. I am sure you enjoyed the sample otherwise you would have passed on it. All I can say is that it's a very intense book and full of surprises!

As for the page count of my books, it's difficult to translate the page count from other media to a kindle book. But the word count of Rogue Hunter is about 100,000 words. On the other hand, The Legend of Witch Bane is approximately 120,000 words. If my guess is right, Rogue Hunter is about 300 pages long compared to The Legend of Witch Bane which in print is 330 pages. I don't like my books to run much longer. I think an author should say what he has to say then know when to leave the room. And trust me, I know when to leave the room!



1 day book sale: 99 cents! (or at least until Amazon catches their mistake!!!)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Hi Kool,
> 
> It's kind of hard to translate page count from a kindle book to other media. But the actual word count of Rogue Hunter is about 100,000 words. On the other hand, The Legend of Witch Bane is approximately 120,000 words. If my guess is right, Rogue Hunter is about 300 pages long compared to The Legend of Witch Bane which in print is 330 pages.


Ok thanks for the quick reply. Either way I bought it and its on my list to read. Thanks for the great priced book.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Koolmnbv,

Please let me know what you think of my books. A book is only as good as its readers say it is, after all! 



1 day book sale: 99 cents! (or at least until Amazon catches their mistake!!!)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I absolutely will!


Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Koolmnbv,
> 
> Please let me know what you think of it. A book is only as good as its readers say it is after all!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

(A shamelessly repeated post by a shameless author!!!)

I am proud to officially announce the publication of my second novel Rogue Hunter. Although Rogue Hunter has been available for purchase for a few weeks, I have done my best to avoid talking about it until I got my book cover completed. Well, as promised, here it is! If a tall, gorgeous blonde in tight leather and lingerie doesn't get you excited about my book, then maybe I should mention that there's some hot action waiting for you in this sizzling page-turner. (Get your mind out of the gutter! ) Anyway, I hope you guys decide to check it out. Rogue Hunter has officially arrived and yours truly is happy to present it to you!!!





(Yes, that double take was indeed necessary!) Download your sample of Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) today and prepare to be blown away!!!

1 day book sale: 99 cents! (or at least until Amazon catches their mistake!!!)

(I told you I was shameless! )


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm....well, no, a tall gorgeous blond in tight leather and lingerie is not exactly likely to get me excited about a book...and "hot action" sounds exactly like you meant it to sound, "gutter" comment or not. Between the promo and the cover, sounds like you wrote your book for guys, not gals.  How about telling us what it's *about* instead of just a used car promo every hour on the hour with, so far, 6 copies of the...interesting...cover?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Hmmm....well, no, a tall gorgeous blond in tight leather and lingerie is not exactly likely to get me excited about a book...and "hot action" sounds exactly like you meant it to sound, "gutter" comment or not. Between the promo and the cover, sounds like you wrote your book for guys, not gals. How about telling us what it's *about* instead of just a used car promo every hour on the hour with, so far, 6 copies of the...interesting...cover?


Steph,

Hmmm, 6 copies isn't enough, is it? Maybe I'll make it 8 just to be on the safe side! 



(Well, at least 7!)

1 day only book sale: 99 cents! (or at least until Amazon catches their mistake!!!)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Steph H said:


> How about telling us what it's *about*...?


Here you are Steph:

Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is the story of a bounty hunter from the future named Zyra Zanr who is entrusted with the task of saving the universe from a deadly menace. This shadowy enemy is bent on the utter and complete destruction of mankind. Zyra must put aside her own selfish and largely misguided pursuits to stop this determined foe. If she fails in her mission, all of mankind will perish in the raging fires of a galactic Armageddon. Rogue Hunter is the first installment in a trilogy of science fiction adventure books featuring the exploits of Zyra. I invite all Kindle owners to visit my Amazon sales page and download a free sample of Rogue Hunter.

For some inexplicable reason, Amazon has made a mistake and is offering a 75% discount for Rogue Hunter. Since everyone loves a good bargain, I urge all interested readers to grab their copy of Rogue Hunter for only 99 cents. Chances are Amazon is already working on fixing the price. I hope everyone decides to give my book a try.

Thanks.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I love the cover art (even though buxom blonde chicks are not my thing, LOL!)  I got your book and I will let you know what I think once I read it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

liannallama said:


> I love the cover art (even though buxom blonde chicks are not my thing, LOL!) I got your book and I will let you know what I think once I read it.


Liannallama,

You have me laughing so hard right now I don't even know how to respond!  But thanks for giving Rogue Hunter a spin. I think you'll see that there is more to this book than the risqué cover!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that the 99 cents book sale for Rogue Hunter is still going on. My book is listed at $3.99, but Amazon is giving a 75% discount on the book and selling it for $0.99. It's a great deal for Kindle owners. I invite everyone to take advantage of this very unusual sale and download their free sample of Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter). While you're at it, why not grab yourself a copy of my fantasy novel The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) now available for only 80 cents? That's 2 books for less than 2 dollars. Grab it while it's hot!

Enjoy!



(You'll be glad to know this cover's in the book!)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like Amazon is still being generous with their 75% discount on Rogue Hunter which is listed at $3.99 but discounted to $0.99. I have no idea how long Amazon will allow this sale to continue. So I invite everyone to download their free sample of Rogue Hunter. If you like what you see, go ahead and get your $0.99 copy of Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) while you can.

As a bonus, my fantasy novel The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) is currently available for only $0.80. That's 2 books for less than 2 dollars. Hope you guys decide to take advantage of this excellent book sale.

Thanks everyone and enjoy!





(You'll be glad to know this cover's in the book!)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks interesting, I picked it up..... this may be one of the few times I wish the Kindle displayed the covers better........


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Looks interesting, I picked it up..... this may be one of the few times I wish the Kindle displayed the covers better........


Amen!!!  (And thanks for taking Rogue Hunter for a spin!)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who has decided to purchase a copy of Rogue Hunter. I don't know how long Amazon will keep discounting the book at 75%. So if you haven't downloaded your free sample of Rogue Hunter I invite you to do so. If you like what you see, please get your copy of Rogue Hunter for 99 cents while you can.

Again, thanks for your support everyone. Please enjoy the book.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 books for less than 2 dollars special!

If you're looking for some exciting new books to read, I invite you check out The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) currently on sale for 80 cents and Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter), now on sale for 99 cents. Enjoy!



(_As requested by Kindle owners, this cover's included in the book!_)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm happy to announce that my Young Adult fantasy book The Legend of Witch Bane is still on sale for 80 cents. I am even happier to say that after many years of toil, that readers have finally gotten a chance to read this tale that is so close to my heart. I hope you all join me on this wonderful adventure and see why the people who have read The Legend of Witch Bane have come to love it so dearly.

As a special treat, here is the 30 second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga).






While you're at it, I invite you to grab a copy of my new science fiction adventure novel Rogue Hunter featuring the young lady below. Now on sale for 99 cents. Enjoy!



Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter)



(_As requested by Kindle owners, this cover's included in the book!_)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazon is currently offering a 75% discount on my new book Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter).



It's listed at $3.99, but is on sale for only 99 cents. A darn good deal if I ever seen one. But this sale won't last long. I invite everyone to donwload your free sample today. If you enjoy what you read, please get yourself a copy of Rogue Hunter. I really hope you guys decide to check it out.

As a bonus, my Young Adult fantasy novel The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) is still on sale for the very low price of 80 cents. If you haven't read it yet, why not give it a try. For less than the price of a donut and a cup of coffee you can read both of these books.

As a special treat, here is the 30 second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga). Enjoy!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 Books for less than 2 dollars!

Amazon is temporarily offering an 84% discount on The Legend of Witch Bane. If you love a great fantasy adventure, then I invite you to take advantage of this excellent sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) for ($4.99)$0.80.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience."-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews 
_


As a bonus, Amazon is also offering a 75% discount on my new science fiction novel Rogue Hunter. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99)$0.99.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who purchased my books this month. I hope you are all enjoying them. I look forward to hearing what you guys think. And of course, please don't forget to write a review. Thanks!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For your viewing pleasure, I'd like to share with you all the full and complete trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane. If you like what you see, please download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) now on sale for ($4.99) $0.80. Enjoy.






Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is also on sale for a limited-time only. Now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99) $0.99.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevis:

I've given up on changing the price as it seems to be stuck across the board. So I reset The Academician to $3.99 which discounts to $ 3.19. I'll try in a week again. This also means that all Kindle book price changes are probably stuck, so I'm leaving my 5 novels at $.99 at that price for a while. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Ed,

It appears that Amazon is overhauling their site. I've noticed a lot of problems on Amazon over the past few weeks, not the least of which is the lengthy time it takes to get update our books on DTP as well as change our prices. It's clear that there is something wrong with the pricing computer on Amazon. My recommendation to everyone else is to leave your prices where they are until Amazon sorts things out.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 Books for less than 2 dollars! 

Amazon is temporarily offering an 84% discount on The Legend of Witch Bane. If you love a great fantasy adventure, then I invite you to take advantage of this excellent sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) for ($4.99) $0.80.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is a finely tuned, explosive page-turning fantasy story that will hold any reader's interest to the last page."-Crystal Reviews 
_


As a bonus, Amazon is also offering a 75% discount on my new science fiction novel Rogue Hunter. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99) $0.99.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Like any author, I am self-conscious about my works and love to get feedback. I joined Kindle Boards in February of this year and have made quite a number of kindle book sales since then (400+). I am quite certain that the wonderful readers here on Kindle Boards account for at least 90% of all the sales I've made regarding my Kindle Books. I would love to know what you guys think of my books. Feel free to send me a PM or/and write a book review. I am not one of those authors who flies into a rage every time there is a dissenting voice about my books. Of course, I am exhilarated when people enjoy my books. But I will never attack anyone for not enjoying the stories I write. I write to be read and I am of the tradition of authors who feel that for me to grow as a writer I have to know what works and doesn't work for my readers.

If it wouldn't be too much trouble, please let me know if you are enjoying my books. If not, I would love to know why not. I can only write my books. I can't impartially judge them. This is where you most excellent folks come in. I look forward to hearing what you guys think.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm still curious to know what everyone thinks about my books. Hope you guys decide to help me out with some reviews. Thanks.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like Amazon has finally decided to end their very generous discount on my books. I want to thank all of you who took advantage of this great sale while it lasted. For those of you who are still interested in reading my books, I invite you to visit the following links and join the fun.

Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter):

Intergalactic bounty hunter Zyra Zanr is thrust into a desperate battle to save the universe from a deadly menace. This shadowy enemy is bent on the utter and complete destruction of mankind. Zyra must put aside her own selfish and largely misguided pursuits to stop this determined foe. If she fails in her mission, all of mankind will perish in the raging fires of a galactic Armageddon. Rogue Hunter is the first installment in a trilogy of science fiction adventure books featuring the exploits of Zyra. I invite all Kindle owners to visit my Amazon sales page and download a free sample of Rogue Hunter.



The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga):

High Queen Rhiannon Eldess has placed the kingdom of Kaldan under a terrible curse. Only Kòdobos, Anyr, and Laris can save their people from a dark fate. Danger awaits the children as they face the queen's evil minions in their desperate quest to save their kingdom. To gain final victory the children must find Witch Bane, the magic sword which will give them the power to defeat Rhiannon once and for all! But a prophecy foretelling of the return of an ancient evil threatens to doom them all. It will take all their courage to survive the malevolent forces of evil gathered against them. Will they fail or will they succeed? Prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!

_"Dangerously Brilliant."-Get Book Reviews.com
_



(Also available in paperback)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking for a new science fiction novel to read? I invite you to download your free sample of Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter), the first installment in a new trilogy of books featuring Zyra Zanr, intergalactic bounty hunter extraordinaire. Now available at a new special price.



Synopsis: Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is the story of a bounty hunter from the future named Zyra Zanr who is entrusted with the task of saving the universe from a deadly menace. This shadowy enemy is bent on the utter and complete destruction of mankind. Zyra must put aside her own selfish and largely misguided pursuits to stop this determined foe. If she fails in her mission, all of mankind will perish in the raging fires of a galactic Armageddon. Rogue Hunter is the first installment in a trilogy of science fiction adventure books featuring the exploits of Zyra. I invite all Kindle owners to visit my Amazon sales page and download a free sample of Rogue Hunter.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to introduce my YA fantasy novel The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) to all the new KB members as well as everyone else looking for a compelling new fantasy book to read. It's gotten a ton of great reviews and has impressed adults and children alike. If you haven't read it yet, I invite you to download your free sample and join in on the action.



(Non-Amazon) Editorial Reviews:

"Inspired by many of the great fairytales."-4 Star Rating Book Reviews

"In the spirit of a Lloyd Alexander adventure...Brothers Grimm, The Hobbit and other such worthy classics."-Kids Reading Circle

"An imaginative fantasy/fairy tale."-Karen Petrasko, Illustrator

"A wonderful fantasy adventure."-Get Book Reviews.com

"Classic literature for a modern audience."-Front Street Reviews

"Gripping."-Outskirts Press

"Kevis Hendrickson's maiden foray into the fantasy genre is an action-packed adventure loaded with epic themes."-Book Ideas.com

"The Legend of Witch Bane, a true novel for children of all ages rekindles the flame of youth and reminds adults what they have forgotten."-Book Wired.com

"If you loved Lord Of The Rings, The Hobbit, Grimms Tales, even far older tales lost in time then this tale has it all and will have you glued to its pages through every twist and turn."-R.N. Hadley Book Reviews

As a special treat, I invite you all to watch the teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga):






Of course, if fantasy isn't your thing you can always check out my new sci-fi novel, Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter):


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Meet Zyra. She's the self-acclaimed 'grande dame of bounty hunters' and is on a mission to strike fear into the hearts of her enemies. Unfortunately, everything she knows is about to be destroyed. All that stands between the end of civilization and the fall of humanity is her trigger finger. Can Zyra stop the coming Armageddon? Whether or not she succeeds, the galaxy may never be the same again.

If you love space opera, or are simply looking for an exciting new book to read, I invite you to download your free sample of Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter), the first installment in a new trilogy of books featuring Zyra Zanr, intergalactic bounty hunter extraordinaire. Now available at a new special price.


_
Get your copy today!_

Also available The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga):

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience."-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews 
_


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just want to give a loud and vociferous shout out to Beth A for reviewing Rogue Hunter. It's readers like you that makes being an indie author a rewarding experience. Without a doubt, I would not be here without the support of readers like you. I cannot thank you enough. Cheers!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Alas, I have no Kindle, so I can't speak to the excellence of _Rogue Hunter_. However, I have read and thoroughly enjoyed _Witch Bane_. In my opinion, it's especially suited to YA readers (or adults who enjoy YA fantasy, like me!). A real bargain at 0.99, and the illustrations are great!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, Archer. Your books aren't anything to sneeze at either.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I finished my first read through of Rogue Hunter yesterday.  I found myself skimming near the end, so I plan on going back and reading it again when I've whittled down my TBR pile.  As some of you may know, I had put off buying it due to the cover art, which was too "video-game" for my liking, but once I started reading it, I was hooked.  I'd put it in the action/adventure/space opera category, with enough action to keep me going, but also with a great leading lady.  Some of the action gets a little rough for my taste, but it is well done and fits in the scope of the book.  

Now I just have to get Kevis to finish the rest of the trilogy!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just posted my review of this book.

I'm sorry, Kevis, but I could only give it 5 stars. Amazon just wouldn't let me do more.  

Truly, this was a very fun read.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm reading Witch Bane now. Great so far!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I finished my first read through of Rogue Hunter yesterday. I found myself skimming near the end, so I plan on going back and reading it again when I've whittled down my TBR pile. As some of you may know, I had put off buying it due to the cover art, which was too "video-game" for my liking, but once I started reading it, I was hooked. I'd put it in the action/adventure/space opera category, with enough action to keep me going, but also with a great leading lady. Some of the action gets a little rough for my taste, but it is well done and fits in the scope of the book.
> 
> Now I just have to get Kevis to finish the rest of the trilogy!


Scarlet,

Even though the cover kept you away for a while, I'm really glad you decided to give Rogue Hunter a chance. I had a lot of fun writing it. It's good to know that you enjoyed it too. Don't worry, I'm working hard to make certain the sequel lives up to everyone's expectations! Only problem is when you set the bar pretty high for yourself, it can get tricky trying to outdo yourself on the next go. But trust me, I'll get it done! 



CS said:


> I'm reading Witch Bane now. Great so far!


CS,

I'm honored to know you're enjoying Witch Bane. Hopefully you'll enjoy what lies ahead even more! Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Scarlet,
> 
> Even though the cover kept you away for a while, I'm really glad you decided to give Rogue Hunter a chance. I had a lot of fun writing it. It's good to know that you enjoyed it too. Don't worry, I'm working hard to make certain the sequel lives up to everyone's expectations! Only problem is when you set the bar pretty high for yourself, it can get tricky trying to outdo yourself on the next go. But trust me, I'll get it done!


*takes "bar" and hits Kevis on the head with it*

Stop talking to us and go write, young man!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I just posted my review of this book.
> 
> I'm sorry, Kevis, but I could only give it 5 stars. Amazon just wouldn't let me do more.
> 
> Truly, this was a very fun read.


Red,

I am speechless that you gave my book 5-stars. I know sci-fi's not your usual cup-of-tea. That only makes your review much more special to me. Rogue Hunter's one of my most beloved stories and I'm doing back flips right now to have earned such a coveted review. I cannot tell you how grateful I am that you took the time to not only read, but review my book. Cheers!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> *takes "bar" and hits Kevis on the head with it*
> 
> Stop talking to us and go write, young man!


Will do! Will do!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Red,
> 
> I am speechless that you gave my book 5-stars. I know sci-fi's not your usual cup-of-tea. That only makes your review much more special to me. Rogue Hunter's one of my most beloved stories and I'm doing back flips right now to have earned such a coveted review. I cannot tell you grateful I am that you took the time to not only read, but review my book. Cheers!


I once read that I should review, at least to some extent, on what a book 'tried' to do, as in what the author tried to accomplish. You wrote a sci-fi novel and did a great job of it.

You are correct that it's not my usual thing. But, everyone should step outside of their comfort zone now and then.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I once read that I should review, at least to some extent, on what a book 'tried' to do, as in what the author tried to accomplish. You wrote a sci-fi novel and did a great job of it.
> 
> You are correct that it's not my usual thing. But, everyone should step outside of their comfort zone now and then.


I agree, Red. Variety is the spice of life. I guess that's why I'm currently reading a romance novel (and enjoying it I might add!).


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I just posted my review of this book.
> 
> I'm sorry, Kevis, but I could only give it 5 stars. Amazon just wouldn't let me do more.
> 
> Truly, this was a very fun read.


BTW, if anyone wants to read Red Adept's excellent review of Rogue Hunter, just click on the book link in my signature below. Thanks, Red!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson,

I thought that it would be better to post here than to take the review thread off topic again.

I haven't finished _The Lord of the Rings_ (third Chapter into _The Two Towers_) or _Grimm's Fairy Tales_ (about 49% into it), but what I've read of both has helped a great deal. Being familiar with the narrative storyteller style definitely made _The Legend of Witch Bane_ more enjoyable to read and I'm no longer bothered by the fairy tale elements.

Of course, I did have other issues. Some of the dialogue, particularly between the kids, usually involving Laris, felt a bit sketchy to me (i.e. didn't feel right) as what was said didn't quite match up to the way the characters were affected by the words that had been said. Most of the dialogue was good though and some was outstanding. I do feel that I need to re-read the book yet again though 'cause reading the first couple chapters of _The Two Towers_ gave me a greater appreciation for your book (I absolutely hate the dialogue I've read in _The Two Towers_ so far.)

I also feel that the story is condensed a bit, that worked against the book the first time I read it, but it worked to the book's favor the second time I read it as it was a refreshing change of pace from _The Lord of the Rings_.

It's hard to say what I think about the book as a whole, I could say that it was a mixed bag, as I did feel that way at one point, but that doesn't seem right, or fair, not with the way the book ended so strongly, *much* stronger than the first time I read it (stronger than most of the books that I've read on the Kindle for that matter), I actually became sad at a part near the end which didn't happen the first time. I also think that it's more than a coincidence that I should have gone from feeling that your book was a mixed bag to feeling that it was great the moment I switched over to a multi-book approach to reading (I'm currently reading _Paranoia_, _Grimm's Fairy Tales_, _The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)_, _Dead Until Dark_, _Blood and Chocolate_, _Naked In Death_, and _Mistborn: The Final Empire_). When combined with the way so few books I've read on the Kindle have not deteriorated as I went along (my enjoyment of _The Hobbit_ declined at around the 59% mark for example), and how few have left me feeling satisfied when I've finished them, I'm inclined to think that I should only focus on a single book in very rare circumstances, otherwise I should be switching off in order to avoid any decline, it makes what I'm reading feel, I don't know, more fresh perhaps (except for _The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)_, I hope it's gets interesting soon as it feels more like a test of endurance than anything else at this point, actually thinking about reading it in smaller chunks than a chapter if it doesn't.)

A third reading is in order and I imagine that reading it in chunks of two to three Chapters at a time, mixed in with other books, will let me enjoy it more consistently than I did this second time, and thus have a better overall opinion of it. While I'm at it, the book suggested sequels, do you have any news about that? (would really like a sequel).

Aren't you glad that I don't write reviews?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Selcien,

I am so honored to know that you gave my book a second chance. Truth be told, I don't know how many people would have been willing to do that. The Legend of Witch Bane, as you have discovered, is a throwback to an older form of literature. People who are used to only reading fantasy books like The Sword of Shannara, A Song of Ice and Fire, or Eragon would be blindsided by the style of narration used in my book. I am a fan of all genres of fiction and read everything from Romance to Non-fiction books. I have also read tons of fantasy books such as Dragons of Autumn Twilight, The Wayfarer Redemption, The Thomas Covenant Series, Elven Bane, Forgotten Realms, etc. I enjoy reading books like these. However, my true passion lies with the ancient myths from which contemporary literature is derived. Tales like the Argonautika and The Mabinogion would be considered alien to modern day fantasy readers. But they are the stuff that helped to inspire Witch Bane (not to mention a heavy dose of Mallory). 

I need not tell you how much I love the Brothers Grimm, Hans Christian Anderson, or any number of other writers of folktales. Witch Bane is more than just any ol' fantasy book. It is a literary opus paying homage to all the tales that were the predecessor of this genre we call fantasy. I am just as happy to know that you are part of the tradition of immortalizing books like The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings as I am that you have chosen to read my book. Speaking of Rings, I do sympathize with much of your criticism of it. In some ways my book is both a reinterpretation of "Rings" as well as its antithesis. I've never been a proponent of overtold tales. The Lord of the Rings is probably the only excessively wordy book that I hold up as a model for my what I wish to achieve in literature.

I am one of those authors who is quite honest with himself and his readers. My books are not perfect. But then again, what books are? I strive everyday to learn what I can to improve my work. I thank you and so many others for not only giving my books a try, but also for your very important feedback which is the most important tool I have to create the kind of books that I envision myself writing. I will never stop trying to improve my ability to tell stories. My goal is to become the best author that I can so that I can move the people that read my books to tears, to laughter, to wonder, to song. Words are as the ancient Norse described it: 'a gift from the gods'. I will champion words and use them to tell stories that will touch the lives of my readers. I am nothing without the people who read my work. I thank you, Selcien, for taking the time to share your thoughts with me.

I promise that I will deliver you and all my other readers the sequel of all sequels. Because of your wonderful support which encourages me to do the best job I can, you can trust that Witch Bane 2 will be a book that is not only many times superior to the original, but one that you will never forget. Cheers! 


(BTW, The Lord of the Rings does get better. It gets insanely good by The Return of the King! Easily one of the best books I have ever had the pleasure to read. Just hang in there and you'll see what I mean. )


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Selcien,
> 
> I am so honored to know that you gave my book a second chance. Truth be told, I don't know how many people would have been willing to do that.


I've had bland music CD's become great, my favorite band, Agalloch, bored me tremendously when I first listened to them. I have had movies go from being boring to being quite entertaining. Seems quite reasonable to expect the same from books. The trick is figuring out which ones should be tried again and which ones should be left well enough alone (Batman Begins was a much more enjoyable movie for me the second time than the first, Cloverfield went from bad to so sickening that I now gladly use the disc as a coaster.)

Your book was easy to read and the information I found, or more accurately, was given, changed everything. I would have been foolish to not have tried it again. It's for similar reasons that I'm giving Charlaine Harris another chance even though my opinions regarding _Living Dead in Dallas_, if voiced, could be easily mistaken as a personal attack. I found that having read the first two Sookie books made the first season of True Blood more entertaining than it would have been otherwise, and think it's likely that the books will benefit from having watched True Blood.

I'd rather enjoy something than not, and sometimes I give up long after I should (I'm still hoping that a day will come where I can enjoy the original Star Wars trilogy as I had when I was a kid, rather than find them boring as I have ever since.)



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I promise that I will deliver you and all my other readers the sequel of all sequels. Because of your wonderful support which encourages me to do the best job I can, you can trust that Witch Bane 2 will be a book that is not only many times superior to the original, but one that you will never forget. Cheers!


I think you got a bit carried away with your promise but I'm glad to know that there will be a sequel. 



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> (BTW, The Lord of the Rings does get better. It gets insanely good by The Return of the King! Easily one of the best books I have ever had the pleasure to read. Just hang in there and you'll see what I mean. )


That might save the trilogy but certainly doesn't sound promising for _The Two Towers_, which I'm inclined to put among the worst books that I've read at this point.

I don't know if it's just me but it seems like there was a noticeable decline with _The Two Towers_ in comparison to _The Hobbit_ and _The Fellowship of the Ring_, 'cause while they both did bog down a bit, I never once had an issue with the dialogue, in fact, that was part of the appeal, and I don't get why I suddenly have a problem with the dialogue.  

I'd like to add that I'm starting to read my samples now (I've been letting them pile up), shouldn't be too long before I get around to reading the sample of _Rogue Hunter_.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I don't know if it's just me but it seems like there was a noticeable decline with _The Two Towers_ in comparison to _The Hobbit_ and _The Fellowship of the Ring_, 'cause while they both did bog down a bit, I never once had an issue with the dialogue, in fact, that was part of the appeal, and I don't get why I suddenly have a problem with the dialogue.


I can totally understand how Tolkien can be off putting for some readers. I have to admit that The Two Towers was my least favorite of the 3 books. But as Ed says, LotR is one novel artificially divided into three. You'll find that if you can stick it out just a while longer, things eventually pick up and the story gets really interesting.

I think I believe that one of the reasons why a lot of books decline at a certain point in the story is because many of them are not structured very well (I think the waiting for the muse method gets a lot of writers in trouble). Aside from writing novels, I an aspiring filmmaker. In film, screenwriters are taught that to write the premise of their book at the the top of every page of their screenplay. The idea is that they should methodically go through every scene of every page and omit every single scene or character that does not support the premise. If the screenwriter obeys this rule to the letter, they will end up writing a taut and well structured screenplay.

However, most novelists don't use this technique. If they did, half of the material that usually fills up a novels would not exist. Many novelist tend to feel that they can get away with exploring every new idea that comes to them, thus unintentionally creating countless subplots and subquests that really don't advance the story. By the time they are aware of the problem, they have already fallen in love with their unnecessary sidequests and are not willing to take them out of their story. I am afraid that even Tolkien fell into this trap as so many authors have. I think one area where this achilles heel reveals itself in LotR is when the characters start reciting verse or falling into song. IMHO, it slowed the story down considerably. I actually enjoy reading the verse in LotR. But I also think there is far too much of it. If Tolkien had used the screenwriter's method above, lots of things that bog down The Lord of the Rings would have been omitted, and in my opinion, made it an even better book.



Selcien said:


> I'd like to add that I'm starting to read my samples now (I've been letting them pile up), shouldn't be too long before I get around to reading the sample of _Rogue Hunter_.


I really am glad that you have decided to give Rogue Hunter a try. I look forward to hearing your thoughts on it as well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The faults of Tolkien the novelist, were corrected by Jackson the director. He straightened out the time line and collated the stories, and added stuff from the Appendix and from his own Tolkien inspired imagination, and therefore the three films show no such flagging. I mean, Tolkien never learned to END his novel (he called it Niggling), which is always key for a successful novel. He should be as surprised as anyone (and he was), that his book would be the TOP seller of the 20th Century after the Bible (another book that needs a good edit, but oh what a story). Is Peter Jackson available?  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

That does help, in more ways than one, and is very interesting as well. I did pick up on the disparity in ages but nothing beyond that. The differences could explain why I find myself drawn to the hobbits more than the others. I'll need to start paying more attention to the dialogue.

I really do appreciate your explanations.

Oh, the other way it helped is that it made it very clear that I absolutely had to read a sample from one of your books, I had been meaning to check out _The Jade Owl_, but now I finally have (have currently read 69% of the sample). Very, very good, will be a definite purchase.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

> Rohirrim are Vikings on horseback, Gondorians are Romans with touch of Phaonic Egypt and Rivendell is Celtic.


 , I thought I was the only one who considered the Rohirrim were a lot like Vikings on horses.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Selcien. I promise not to disappoint a reader - ever.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe that the extended version of the films adds a total 2.25 hours of additional material. I also believe that Peter Jackson has an additional 7 or 8 hours of material to add when he needs a few more dollars.   Bring it on PJ

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

7-8 more hours of footage?   Well, I wouldn't mind. I love my extended versions though I think I know the documentaries off by heart like I do certain scenes from the movies. Though I have to watch them in the room with my computer now since the family threatens me if I even suggest watching them again.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My guy, Elijah Wood said that they will probably release another DVD for the 25th Anniversary.

Ed Patterson


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That would be good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, folks, I'm going to be splitting the LOTR discussion out of this thread and into the Book Corner, where it belongs. Unless Kevis is really Tolkien, in which case we need to rename this thread... 

Betsy


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Selcien said:


> It's quite alright.
> 
> And yes, the symbols were in the sample, in fact, the sample for _The Jade Owl_ has them as well. I have cross checked the full version of _Rogue Hunter_ with the sample and the symbols that appear in the sample are absent in the same places as the full version, so I assume that it's just a problem with the samples.
> 
> It would have been a while before I could have gotten around to reading _Rogue Hunter_ but I decided to cut _Grimm's Fairy Tales_ as I clearly wasn't enjoying it (I tried to like it but the best stories I found in it were merely okay). Your book took it's slot.


Selcien,

Glad to hear Rogue Hunter's on your current read list. Since I'm in the process of writing the sequel, I'm especially looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 day book sale: 99 cents!

Throughout the weekend, I am offering KB members an opportunity to download Rogue Hunter for 99 cents. Sale ends tomorrow. So if you haven't gotten your copy of Rogue Hunter yet, now's a great time. Thanks for your interest everyone. Please enjoy the book.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Unsolicited opion--

buy this book!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As every author knows, getting book reviews is one of the highlights of our career. There is nothing more heartwarming than to receive a positive review about our books which we work so hard to create. I just want to thank Red Adept and Scarlet for taking the time out of their busy schedules to post a review for Rogue Hunter. You guys (or in this case, gals) are the reason I write.

Cheers!!!  

(If anyone wants to read their reviews simply click on the image link of Rogue Hunter below.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree, Kevis. Reviews are something that every reader is not willing to give (nor reruired). When one is moved to give one it is wonderful. With my new review today, I have topped the 115 review mark across all titles. I have them all squirreled away on my website and look at them as a bride would her wedding book. And yes, I sometimes cry and comb the rice out of my hair.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I agree, Kevis. Reviews are something that every reader is not willing to give (nor reuired). When one is moved to give one it is wonderful. With my new review today, I have topped the 115 review mark across all titles. I have them all squirreled away on my website and look at them as a bride would her wedding book. And yes, I sometimes cry and comb the rice out of my hair.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed, you certainly are a wordsmith! I think I have some more crying to do over my new reviews. It's getting the rice out of my hair that's the problem!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Try it when it's rice pudding.  

 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Try it when it's rice pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Patterson


That can't be fun! Whoever knew getting book reviews could turn fully grown adults into weeping fools?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I just want to thank everyone here on Kindle Boards for their support in purchasing copies of Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter). Many of you have expressed your hesitation to read Rogue Hunter because of the cover illustration. But thanks to your willingness to not judge a book by its cover it is currently ranked # 1 in the biotechnology category of Amazon.

I am grateful to everyone who has decided to give _Rogue Hunter_ a try.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations, Kevis!! That's GREAT!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Archer. I'm really grateful to everyone for all the support I've been given.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As I am currently working on the sequel to Rogue Hunter, I am looking to get as much feedback as possible regarding the original. For the next few hours, I will be happy to give a free copy of Rogue Hunter to anyone who will agree to post an "honest" review on Amazon. Feel free to email me at [email protected] with the heading "FREE BOOK" or "ROGUE HUNTER" and I will send you a free copy of my book for you to read on your Kindle. I look forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Kevis--can you send any of us poor, kindle-less fools a copy somehow?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sure thing, Archer. Your copy is on the way now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, I should have waited.  

Ed P


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't worry Ed. Since you're the only person I know who shelled out hard currency to own every version of my books (paperback and kindle), the next book will be on the house.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For the next few hours, I'm still giving away free copies of Rogue Hunter to anyone who wants it. Just to be clear, I am giving away the actual Kindle book. So there is no difference between the version I am giving away and the one for sale at Amazon. However, if anyone who doesn't own a Kindle wants to read my book, I can provide you with a copy that you can either print out or read on your PC. If you're interested in getting your free copy of Rogue Hunter, you can send me an email at [email protected] with the heading "FREE BOOK" or "ROGUE HUNTER".


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that Rogue Hunter is currently 99 cents. This price is set to change in a couple of days, so if you haven't gotten your copy yet, now's a great time to do so.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Love the old fairy tales, but can't find the right book to scratch your itch? Read *The Legend of Witch Bane*, the first installment in The Witch Bane Saga. Now available for a limited time at the reduced price of 99 cents!!!.



Synopsis:

*The Legend of Witch Bane* (Book 1 of 7)

3 desperate children, a young boy and his two sisters embark on a dangerous quest to rescue their kingdom from the malevolence of an evil queen. Along the way, they learn that the only weapon powerful enough to defeat the queen's dark and terrible magic is an enchanted sword called Witch Bane. But the origins of the sword are clouded in mystery and has the potential to unleash a great evil into the world.

The dreaded queen will stop at nothing to thwart the children's search for Witch Bane and sends her powerful minions to destroy them. Not the least threatening of the queen's arsenal of weapons is her fiendish plot to destroy the children with treachery. Will the children succeed? Or will they fail? Get your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane at Amazon and find out!

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is a finely tuned, explosive page-turning fantasy story that will hold any reader's interest to the last page."-Crystal Reviews

"A perfect five out of five."-Reader Views

"Classic literature for a modern audience."-Front Street Reviews

"If you loved Lord Of The Rings, The Hobbit, Grimms Tales, even far older tales lost in time then this tale has it all and will have you glued to its pages through every twist and turn."-R.N. Hadley Book Reviews
_

Teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga):


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Kevis!  

Where ya been?  

Busy working on a sequel, I hope?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Selcien,
> 
> Glad to hear Rogue Hunter's on your current read list. Since I'm in the process of writing the sequel, I'm especially looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


I thought that I would have something good to say, especially with the way that I responded to the sample, but I don't. I haven't finished it, only at the beginning of chapter nineteen so things could very well improve, but as of now things are not going well at all, and it will be a challenge to finish the book. I would go into the complaints I have with the story but I don't feel that is necessary, the heart of the matter can be summed up quite simply. The most crucial thing with a story is ones ability to suspend disbelief and that is the core of my problem. I have found myself repeatedly being jerked out of the story and the cumulative effect is ruinous.

I hate to say it but I'm inclined to think that your writing just doesn't mesh well with my tastes.


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I thought that I would have something good to say, especially with the way that I responded to the sample, but I don't. I haven't finished it, only at the beginning of chapter nineteen so things could very well improve, but as of now things are not going well at all, and it will be a challenge to finish the book. I would go into the complaints I have with the story but I don't feel that is necessary, the heart of the matter can be summed up quite simply. The most crucial thing with a story is ones ability to suspend disbelief and that is the core of my problem. I have found myself repeatedly being jerked out of the story and the cumulative effect is ruinous.
> 
> I hate to say it but I'm inclined to think that your writing just doesn't mesh well with my tastes.


I had a difficult time reading the first third (half?) of RH, not because I wasn't able to suspend disbelief but because I couldn't find the "voice" that I had discovered while reading "The Legend of Witch Bane". Had I been reading an actual book, I probably would not have been able to resist throwing the book at the wall (I love books too much to make them wallbangers!) but because I *loved* TLOWB so much, I doggedly persevered.

I was rewarded when I found the "voice" that was missing in the first 1/3 (or is it 1/2? Not good at gauging things....) and started to enjoy the book. Afterwards, I PMed KH & told him that: 1) I was wondering if he had a co-author cuz the first part of RH was not as cohesive or smoothly or tightly written as the next part and that many paragraphs read clunkly to me, and 2) If he had no co-author, then he probably wrote the part I had a tough time reading years ago, when he was just starting out. And if that was the case, he could go back and re-write that part and/or leave it alone as it shows how much he'd improved since. I also said that I liked 'seeing' how much he had grown as a writer. (I should have told him then, but I didn't, that he had been added to my autobuy authors list, which keeps growing as I keep adding NTMAs discovered here at KB to it.)

He immediately responded with a "no" to #1 and a "yes" to #2.

So I hope you would change your mind as it does get better. If you don't since it doesn't mesh well with your taste, that's OK too. I have the same feelings about the popular TWILIGHT series and the very popular OUTLANDER series and the Stephanie Plum series. I just could not get past the 4th Outlander book and the 4th Plum book no matter how I tried to, and believe me, I tried many, many times. So, friends who love the 3 series mentioned all think I'm 'funny weird' vs 'weird weird' and that's alright with me cuz I know *what* I like and that's all that matters. 'Nuff said.

Pax,

ebc


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

AppleHeart,


There were several chapters, starting with Chapter 20, where I found myself interested in what was going on, but that quickly faded away (I finished the book just to finish it).

Aside from the difference in narrative style it was much like my first reading of The Legend of Witch Bane all over again (I did not like that book at all the first time I read it). Having the kind of issues that I do with one book by an author really isn't worth taking much note of, but when the problems are found in two consecutive books then it's worth taking note of.

I enjoyed The Legend of Witch Bane on the second time through even though I still had some issues with it (maybe a third reading would take care of that?) and I wouldn't be surprised at all if I had the same results with Rogue Hunter on a second reading, but at the same time I wouldn't at all be surprised if I responded to a third book the very same way. Disliking it on the first time through and having to re-read it another time before I can enjoy it. Kind of a steep investment.

What it comes down to is that I have problems with the choices that Kevis makes, not just with the major stuff, but with the minor stuff as well (I cannot express how annoyed I was with the way that "angst" was used). You know there's a problem when a single word choice can have a negative impact and it's not like I was trying to be picky, it's just that the use of the word really bothered me.

The only other author that I can think of that I have similar issues with is Charlaine Harris but unlike her he doesn't have the luxury of having a TV series to play off of, and after watching the first season of True Blood I found myself appreciating the choices that Charlaine made in Dead Until Dark when I re-read it (which, of course, couldn't have happened had there been no TV show for the book to play off of), the only issue I have now with Dead Until Dark is Bubba. I'm not a fan of who he really is but I found what Charlaine did with that character, or rather who she made him be, to not only be insulting, but absolutely unnecessary. Of course, the real test for Charlaine will be Living Dead in Dallas, I absolutely hated that book the first time I read it, excepting for the dialogue.

I don't want to write off Kevis just yet but at the same time I will have to think carefully before buying another one of his books, probably wouldn't hurt for me to re-read Rogue Hunter before then too just to be sure that it improves like The Legend of the Witch Bane did.

At best he's going to be a difficult author for me but maybe worth the trouble, we'll see.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Since I've been gone away from KindleBoards for so long, I think a proper reintroduction of my novel *Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter* is in order. But, first, a brief recap of who I am. For those who don't know me, I was among the first wave of authors to join KindleBoards. There were other authors who were members of this board before I was. But for the most part, there wasn't a true author presence here until I and the rest of my cabal of author buddies, which included Ed Patterson, CS Marks, David Guyton, and a host of others, migrated from the Amazon discussion forums to this wonderful site. Like the ancient Vikings landing on the foreign shores of Britain, we definitely made quite a stir when we first arrived. Though it was a messy introduction, things settled down when our honorable Moderators delivered us The Forum Decorum, The Book Corner, and The Book Bazaar. The number of authors joining the KindleBoards family grew quickly when word got out that KindleBoards was a sanctuary for authors who wanted to discuss and promote the books they had written. I took a year long hiatus to address some personal issues shortly afterwards. But am now happy to be back among the wonderful members of these boards.

Now that you've heard a little about me, I would like to introduce my novel Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter which has undergone a major upgrade. Rogue Hunter is an epic space opera novel which chronicles the adventures of intergalactic bounty hunter Zyra Zanr. Zyra has spend several years hunting fugitive criminals throughout known space. She is feared by her enemies and has become a legend throughout the galaxy. But in the process of hunting her latest fugitive, Zyra uncovers a plot to destroy the InterGalactic Alliance. Zyra must choose between pursuing her own personal vendetta against her enemies or taking up the cause to save humanity from its greatest threat. The epic struggle to choose her destiny will change Zyra's life forever. All the while, the fate of the universe hangs in the balance.

If you are a fan of fast-paced action novels or intriguing space opera, I invite you to visit the following link and download your free sample of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter. But first a warning: try to keep up with the fast pace!

Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter is the winner of one of three coveted spots in the _2010 Red Adept Annual Indie Awards _for 'Top Science Fiction'.

ON SALE AT NOW AMAZON!!!

*Watch the exciting book trailer!*​





*Download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter here:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036OS9NC

*For more information about Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter and other books in the series, please visit my website: *www.kevishendrickson.weebly.com


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm still riding high on the emotional wave of having _Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter_ win one of the 3 coveted spots for 'Top Science Fiction' book in Red Adept's 2010 Indie Awards. If you haven't had a chance to check out the fully revamped and reedited version of Rogue Hunter, then I invite you to do so via the link below. Now on sale in a new DRM-FREE format:

Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter (DRM-FREE)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to take this opportunity to introduce readers to my science fiction epic novel _Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter_. Rogue Hunter revolves around Zyra Zanr, the greatest bounty hunter in the galaxy. For years, Zyra has hunted fugitive criminals in the hope that she can bring the people responsible for her father's murder to justice. But a dark new enemy has risen to destroy mankind and it falls to a reluctant Zyra to become humanity's champion. Unfortunately, Zyra has plans of her own that she has no intentions of putting aside. The fate of an entire galaxy rests in the balance. Will Zyra choose to pursue her own vendetta? Or will she accept her role as mankind's savior? Find out in _Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter_.

Now available at the new low price of $2.99. 
Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter

A new DRM-FREE version is also available for download:
Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter (DRM-FREE)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*"Not just another typical journey among the stars!"--Reader's Favorite

Join the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter in her biggest adventure in my science fiction adventure novel Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter. Recommended to readers who like their SF fast and furious!

Download your copy via the following links. Happy Reading!*

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My science fiction novel _Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter _is currently available for FREE at Smashwords. To download your free Kindle-friendly copy of Rogue Hunter, simply click on the following link and use the promotional coupon code: *QX95H* at the check out screen. Coupon expires on the 28th. Happy Reading! https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3564


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

What if Boba Fett was a 5'11'' blonde bombshell with a massive chip on her shoulder? Now imagine that her career as a bounty hunter was teetering on the edge of a knife while every criminal in the universe is out to get her. Meet Zyra Zanr, bounty hunter extraordinaire and enemy number one of the galactic crime syndicates. Read Zyra's biggest adventure in *Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter* now available on Amazon Kindle for only $2.99!

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_"Not your typical science fiction book!"--Reader's Favorite
_
Intergalactic bounty hunter Zyra Zanr stumbles upon a secret plot to assassinate high-ranking members of the InterGalactic Senate. Zyra is reluctant to get involved, but unseen forces conspire to draw her into a conflict that threatens to explode into a galactic war. Little does Zyra know that she alone can save mankind from an impending holocaust. Winner of the Red Adept Annual Indie Award (2010)

You can download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter at Amazon for only 99 cents. Happy Reading all.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I've always enjoyed Mr. Hendrickson's work.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

VincentHobbes said:


> I've always enjoyed Mr. Hendrickson's work.


Sorry I didn't see this message sooner. But thanks for the kind words about my books, Vincent. BTW, Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Kevis,
Now I have read your stories, but sad to say, I haven't reviewed any one. I will get on that this week.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

jayreddy publisher said:


> Hey Kevis,
> Now I have read your stories, but sad to say, I haven't reviewed any one. I will get on that this week.


I'm both flattered and honored to get a review from you, Jay. Think I'll go throw on my favorite party hat! Cheers!


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

getting ready to start this tonight


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

ThomasSandman said:


> getting ready to start this tonight


Happy to hear Rogue Hunter's on your reading list, Thomas. Will be publishing a new Rogue Hunter novel in a few weeks. Hope you decide to check that one out too. Enjoy!


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey, Kevis, is it my memory or have the books in your sig been breeding while my back was turned editing?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Andre Jute said:


> Hey, Kevis, is it my memory or have the books in your sig been breeding while my back was turned editing?


Like naughty little promiscuous rabbits!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Like naughty little promiscuous rabbits!


pink snowbunny ones?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> pink snowbunny ones?


With big floppy ears!


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

'The universe hates her.
Her enemies fear her.
The future depends on her.
If God's keeping score, someone forgot to tell her.'

I dig this!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

VincentHobbes said:


> 'The universe hates her.
> Her enemies fear her.
> The future depends on her.
> If God's keeping score, someone forgot to tell her.'
> ...


LOL. Unfortunately, poor Zyra doesn't.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*By now you're probably wondering what the heck that thing is below. Let's just say whatever it is sure isn't friendly. Enjoy the video and while you're at it, download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter. My friend here is waiting to meet you. 
*
US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Lasers! Jet packs! A space-faring bounty hunter on a deadly mission with the fate of the galaxy at stake! What's not to like? Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter is a rocking space-opera adventure."--Fantastic Adventures._ Join the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter on her biggest adventure. Download your *FREE* copy of ROGUE HUNTER: QUEST OF THE HUNTER today! Available in your favorite digital format at Smashwords. Offer expires soon.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_A full-on action adventure with a plot that accelerates to full speed and keeps the pedal on the floor until the last page._--Wornpages.com

Download your copy of the blistering paced space adventure Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter at Amazon today!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_"I love the fact that the hero is actually a heroine and shows that Boba Fett is not the only great hunter in the universe."_--Free Book Reviews

*FREE for a limited-time!*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As the saying goes, all good things must come to an end. The FREE download offer for *Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter* expires within the next few hours. So if you haven't downloaded your FREE Kindle copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter, now's your chance! Just head on over to the Kindle store and 1-click for your FREE copy. This offer ends anytime now, so get it while its hot!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Some recent testimonials about Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter:

_This is a sci-fi lover's dream book. It's got explosions, it's got laser guns, it's got computers gone mad, it's got SPYDERBOTS!!!_-Kristy Pellegrin, author of A Bride From Japan

_Star Wars meets Jane Bond._-WornPages.com

_Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter is a rocking space-opera adventure!_-Fantastic Adventures



Strap on your rocket pack and download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter to your Kindle today!

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store

*For additional information about Rogue Hunter, visit my Website*.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

"What if Boba Fett was a 5'11'' blonde bombshell with a massive chip on her shoulder?"

That's your logline right there.  Exciting stuff!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Steverino said:


> "What if Boba Fett was a 5'11'' blonde bombshell with a massive chip on her shoulder?"
> 
> That's your logline right there. Exciting stuff!


LOL. Glad you liked the line, Steve. I thought it was great too.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter (Genre: Science Fiction)

Also available at UK Kindle Store

Review taken from The Scattering:*

_Z is for Zealot (review: Rogue Hunter, by Kevis Hendrickson)

by Isabela Morales

Zounds! In his novel Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter, Kevis Hendrickson takes full advantage of that most-neglected letter of the alphabet when naming his characters: from the heroine, the zaftig bounty hunter Zyra Zanr, to his arch-villains, the sinister crime syndicate Zaragos. Add some life-long vendettas into the mix and we've got a story zappy with zealotry.

[Is it just me, or is the letter Z looking really weird right about now? Vocab vertigo, or something.]

Alliteration aside (see what I did there?), Hendrickson's space opera has a lot more going for it than the somewhat cliche, overly-"futuristic" name choices might suggest. It's just what Wikipedia tells us a space opera should be:

A subgenre of speculative fiction that emphasizes romantic, often melodramatic adventure, set mainly or entirely in outer space, generally involving conflict between opponents possessing advanced technologies and abilities. The name has no relation to music, since it is by analogy to soap operas (see below). Perhaps the most significant trait of space opera is that settings, characters, battles, powers, and themes tend to be very large-scale. Sometimes the term space opera is used in a negative sense, to denote bad quality science fiction, but its meaning can differ, often describing a particular science fiction genre without any value judgment.

I'm no science fiction purist. I got into a small-scale comment thread debate on a previous review I wrote about just this topic: science fiction versus Science Fiction. First of all, Plantonic capitalization really doesn't work for anyone but Emily Dickinson. Second, who the hell cares? Hard SF, Soft SF, Social Science Sci-Fi, Speculative fiction, Cyberpunk, Steampunk, Slipstream, the "New Weird"-to flash back to my high school mock trial days, it's a distinction without a difference, Your Honor. A professor recently called me a "lumper," rather than a "splitter," and that's just fine. Let's leave the minute categorizations to Linnaeus, shall we?

With that said, when I use the term "space opera," I'm in that latter group-denoting a genre, not making a snide remark on quality. I made a snide remark about Zyra's name, and about her svelte and zaftic physique defying the laws of gravity (see above), but after the following colon I'll be completely sincere: Rogue Hunter is a fast read, and an excellent adventure.

Yes, there is some seriously melodramatic melodrama-the beautiful Zyra becomes a bounty hunter to avenge her father's brutal murder by Zaragos, and then (spoiler alert!) her fiance's. But the other defining characteristics of the genre-large-scale conflict, space travel, galaxy-wide conspiracies, alien races, epic battles and epic heroes-can be incredibly entertaining. And in this case, the quest of our Herculean heroine Zyra Zanr is clearly the focus of the novel.

Far-flung, far-future stories necessitate a glimpse into the technology of our distant descendants (ye gads, I just can't stop!). Hard SF devotees won't like the dearth of technical details in Kevis Hendrickson's writing, but I'm satisfied with the glimpse I get-especially when the writing is so clever (I guess 52nd century humans don't recognize the irony in an "Icarus Tech Propulsion Pack," or the appropriateness of a computer hacker named "Logos").

The technology involved is creative, but seems so natural as not to need exhaustive explanation. And the ideas stick with you-I had a "wow, that's brilliant" moment when Hendrickson introduced the cryo-chamber unit in Zyra's ship:

As a matter of standard space-faring knowledge, cry-chambers were installed in every cruiser-class starship as a last-means emergency device. Assuming that all other options had been exhausted to repair a starship, and flight controls or life-support systems were lost, the idea was that the ship's pilot could activate the cryo-chamber unit, and put herself into suspended animation with the hope that somewhere along the line someone would locate the ship and rescue her, even if it took many years.

It makes perfect sense that, with distances of light years and parsecs separating spacefarers, cryogenics could be a practical tool. Commonly-used, even. I just never would have thought of it.

But like I said, Rogue Hunter's about the hunter herself: Zyra Zanr, the bounty hunter. Here's how she describes herself and her career:

"Bounty hunting's a fancy way of saying: Look at me, I'm a dysfunctional human being and my life's a wreck. Get too close and you'll be sorry!"

Sad for Zyra, but awesome for us-because a book about a polished, put-together bounty hunter would be no fun at all.

Zyra has some serious inner turmoil going on. One the one hand, she's an Alliance Space Marine Academy dropout in the fugitive business for some quick cash. Bounty hunting's a purely practical matter.

One the other, she's fueled by revenge, that most enduring motivator. Leaving a trail of corpses behind her, Zyra doesn't make too many friends among the InterGalactic Police-except for space cop deputy Hunter, her ill-fated lover, who knows exactly how messed-up his fiancee is:

"Worse yet, you've finally p*ssed off the IGP&#8230; in your defense, I told the other back at the barn that you're just a d*mn overly-committed zealot. A hopelessly desperate, overly-committed zealot, but a zealot no less."

Love you too, babe!

That sort of complexity makes me think twice about the title-and whether Zyra's hunting rogues, or the rogue herself. Dysfunctional and operatic as her life may be, I like Zyra, and I like reading about her. What else do I need to say? Oh, right:

Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter is available as an ebook on Amazon_

http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/12/29/z-is-for-zealot-review-rogue-hunter-by-kevis-hendrickson/


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Have a happy Thanksgiving, Kevis!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Have a happy Thanksgiving, Kevis!


Happy Thanksgiving to you too, Maureen!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_A fascinating sci-fi adventure novel from an extremely talented and imaginative author._-Red Adept Reviews

For some scifi fun, strap on your jetpack, grab your raygun, and download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter to your Kindle. Now available for a new low price.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If you haven't downloaded your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter, now's your chance to familiarize yourself with the series. For more information about Rogue Hunter, please visit my website.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Winter's got you feeling chill? Warm things up with some action-packed science fiction. Download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter and get to know the galaxy's greatest (and sexiest ) bounty hunter. You can find out more information about Rogue Hunter at my website.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Leather-clad bounty hunters, manic robots, spaceships, laser guns, rocket packs, and explosions. What more can you ask for? Download your copy of _Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter_ and prepare for some action-packed space opera!

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Impossible odds, almost certain death...an ordinary day at work for Zyra._--Wornpages.com

Action packed sci-fi adventure featuring the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter in her biggest adventure. Download your copy of _Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter_ and prepare for some rocking space opera!

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> Action packed sci-fi adventure featuring the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter in her biggest adventure. Download your copy of _Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter_ and prepare for some rocking space opera!


The Rogue Hunter books rock! I guess that doesn't quite sound like an official review, but that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it! 

---The Mallet


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> The Rogue Hunter books rock! I guess that doesn't quite sound like an official review, but that's my opinion and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> ---The Mallet


Review or not, that's music to my ears!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Still keeping the torch alive for old school space opera!

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Join the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter in her biggest adventure!



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Space opera for action junkies.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This series looks fun! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

acellis said:


> This series looks fun!


I'd like to think so too, AC. I've got a new trilogy on the way. Once my editor's finished spilling her red ink on it, I'll be rolling it out!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Star Wars meets Jane Bond._--Wornpages.com



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Space opera with a bang!



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Action packed and fast paced!_--Readers Favorite



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_Rogue Hunter is a fast read, and an excellent adventure._--The Scattering



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Join the greatest bounty hunter in the galaxy on her biggest quest.



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

_A full-on action adventure with a plot that accelerates to full speed and keeps the pedal on the floor until the last page._--Wornpages.com

Download your copy of the blistering paced space adventure Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter at Amazon today!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

One woman on a quest to save the universe. Download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter today!



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Work on the new books in the series continues. But if you haven't familiarized yourself with the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter, now's a great time to download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter.



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

This femme fatale always comes up trumps when facing the galaxy's greatest baddies. But this time she just might have her work cut out for her. Join Zyra Zanr in her biggest adventure and download your copy of Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter. Happy Reading.



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

New books in the series should be arriving by the end of summer. In the meantime, if you haven't read _Quest of the Hunter_, now is a great time to see what Rogue Hunter is all about.



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The greatest bounty hunter in the galaxy is looking for a few good readers. Download your copy of *Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter *and prepare for an explosive adventure!



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

It's fun


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> It's fun


Dangerously fun might be more like it.


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> Dangerously fun might be more like it.


_Dangerous_ is more interesting.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dakota Franklin said:


> _Dangerous_ is more interesting.


_Dangerous_ does have a nice ring to it, doesn't it? Think we've got a winner here, lol!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

All right, all right, it's dangerous


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> All right, all right, it's dangerous


Or maybe it could be "fun".  Whatever it is, I'm just glad to know I have some happy readers out there.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code* SSW50* at checkout
for 50% off during our
site-wide promotion!
(Offer good thru July 31, 2012)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3564


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Currently available for 99 cents.



Available at your regional Kindle store.

US Kindle Store / UK Kindle Store / CA Kindle Store / DE Kindle Store / FR Kindle Store / IT Kindle Store / ES Kindle Store


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

Every single thing I've read from this author is amazing!


----------

